
The Dublin Core Is Broken - jegoodwin3
https://www.dublincore.org/specifications/dublin-core/dcmi-terms/
======
jegoodwin3
The global purl resolver for persistent URLs is throwing 500s this morning.

All pURLs are down. Internet meta just broke entirely unless you run your own
purl resolver and change all the URLs.

[http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/description](http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/description)

What is a pURL?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_uniform_resource_lo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persistent_uniform_resource_locator)

It's an alternative to using DNS, essentially, woven into the XML standards
among other things.

~~~
wrnr
I was expecting a hard hitting critique of the semantic web, but this will do.

